# NTP's, are you mad?



## RestlessCryptid (Apr 6, 2015)

My ENTJ brother told me this is what I sound like. We both laughed like maniacs the entire video because it was so accurate to how I act sometimes.


----------



## valiantt (Jun 4, 2015)

Mad as in crazy? I find that there is a fine line between being an intellectual and being crazy. Nevertheless, in my opinion, most NTs would pretty much dance around that line, going back and forth every now and then. Just for kicks... Probably...


----------

